# NH books?? Which is the best??



## dunmare (May 31, 2012)

Looking for some input on which is (are) the best Natural Horsemanship books as I'm trying to make a top ten list! any and all input much appreciated! must be NH or closely related...


----------



## dunmare (May 31, 2012)

*found this list*

I found this list Ten Best Natural Horsemanship Books 

I don't think they all count as 'natural horsemanship' though... definitely not some at the bottom. I'm going to start with parelli and anderson as I can see they are the most popular here. still new to everything..


----------



## 2muchcoffeeman (May 29, 2011)

dunmare said:


> Looking for some input on which is (are) the best Natural Horsemanship books as I'm trying to make a top ten list! any and all input much appreciated! must be NH or closely related...


The Western Horseman folks did an excellent book with Chris Cox in 2008: Ride the Journey - Chris Cox


----------



## julianeAHS (May 30, 2012)

Definitely Clinton Anderson's DownUnder Horsemanship book, Establishing respest and control for English and Western Riders, By Clinton Anderson and Amy Hendrickson. Such a great book! And let me know when you've finished that list...I could use a few recommendations!
-Juliane


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

there is NO WAY you can have a list of NH books without the landmark book, "True Horsemanship Through Feel", but Bill Dorrnace and Leslie Desmond. 

Also, "Unity with Horses" (I think that's the title) by Ray Hunt


I meant to say "Think Harmony". Sorry.


----------

